# The phillips holding the rotor on, is it needed?



## akrazyassho (Jul 18, 2010)

I attempted a rotor replacement the other night and I ended up stripping one of the phillips on the rotors. My question now is does it needed on there at all, will there be a negative side affect from not putting it on. To me it seems like it is just a place holder to line up the thread bolts.

I was planning on using a screw extraction tool if it is not needed. Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## fvtec (Aug 17, 2005)

No not needed. They do help hold the rotor in place while wheel is off. I've been missing them on my gti since I bought No issue


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Fortunately, the bolts that hold the wheel on will keep the rotor in place. But it does make it easier to keep the rotor in place when the wheel is off.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

Those damn screws sure do like to shear off, don't they? I recommend some anti-sieze on the threads for next time. What also helps is using an impact driver, or at least giving the end of the screwdriver a couple good whacks with a hammer before trying to loosen the screw.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

VWBugman00 said:


> Fortunately, the bolts that hold the wheel on will keep the rotor in place. But it does make it easier to keep the rotor in place when the wheel is off.


Cheap and helpfull tool.












M12 Wheel assist tool


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Cheap and helpfull tool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think one of these came with the car in the spare tire kit.


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

I had a client with a B5 A4 bite my head off because I had done his brakes and there was no rotor screw. His VW+Audi shop in Toronto said I'd forgotten it. And what I had done was dangerous. Then I informed him his generation of Audi does not have a rotor screw, no provision for it. Also I said, do you really think an m6 bolt is what's keeping you brakes together? 

So, long story short . Not end of the world if its missing. But if its broken make sure to grind it down flush to the hub. You don't want to accidentally line up the rotor incorrectly and have a brake vibration.


----------

